# Beyerdynamics MMX 300 32 ohm oder 600 ohm?



## Badkapp62 (14. Dezember 2017)

Servus PCGH Forum,

Ich möchte mir bald das Beyerdynamics MMX 300 Generation 2 holen jedoch weiß ich nicht welche ohm anzahl besser für mich wäre. Ich habe in meinen PC eine Asus Xonar DSX 7.1 verbaut finde aber leider nichts darüber wie viel ohm diese Soundkarte unterstützt. 

Bedeuten weniger ohm gleichzeitig schlechterer sound? Und könnte ich die 600 ohm version auch an meinen Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge anschließen? 

Vielen Dank im vorraus,

Mfg, Badkapp62


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Dezember 2017)

für die 600 Ohm braucht man viel mehr Power. Klanglich hört man das nur mit einem sehr gutem DAC. Folglich bleibt dir eh nur die 32 Ohm Variante. Die Funktioniert dann an der Xonar und dem S7


----------



## Badkapp62 (14. Dezember 2017)

Bedeuten 32 ohm gleichzeitig schlechte klangqualität? Oder hat das wenig damit zu tun


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Dezember 2017)

nur minimal schlechter. man braucht dafür aber viel besseres Equipment als Antrieb um es überhaupt zu hören


----------



## Badkapp62 (14. Dezember 2017)

Ok vielen dank dann werde ich mir die 32 ohm version holen


----------



## JackA (14. Dezember 2017)

Um meinen täglichen dummen Kommentar loszulassen:


> Bedeuten weniger ohm gleichzeitig schlechterer sound? Und könnte ich die 600 ohm version auch an meinen Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge anschließen?



jain, in einer Modellserie kannst du das so sehen, weniger Ohm = schlechterer Klang, aber weniger Ohm bei Hersteller A muss nicht schlechter als mehr Ohm bei Hersteller B bedeuten. Dafür braucht man aber für mehr Ohm wesentlich bessere Verstärkerkraft, grob gesagt, es gibt auch Kopfhörer mit weniger Ohm, die schwer anzutreiben sind.
Anschließen am Galaxy kannst du jeden Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke... nur wird z.B. nen 600 Ohm Beyer dann kaum noch Klang an die Ohren bringen :p


----------



## CSOger (14. Dezember 2017)

Badkapp62 schrieb:


> Bedeuten 32 ohm gleichzeitig schlechte klangqualität? Oder hat das wenig damit zu tun



Was bedeutet die "Impedanz"? – beyerdynamic Help Center

Inwiefern haben die verschiedenen Impedanzen des DT 880 Edition bzw. DT 990 Edition Einfluss auf den Klang? – beyerdynamic Help Center


----------



## Badkapp62 (14. Dezember 2017)

Ok vielen dank für all die Antworten!

Was wäre eurer meinung nach sinvoller?

Das MMX 300 Gen 2 mit 32 Ohm (Headset)

oder das DT 770 80 Ohm + ModMic V5 Dual-Mikrofon (Kopfhörer + Externes Mikrofon)


----------



## JackA (14. Dezember 2017)

Meine persönliche Meinung: Keines von beiden.
Da der MMX300 kaum besser als der DT 770 ist, ist das Headset schon mal maßlos überteuert.
Dann Ist das ModMic auch maßlos überteuert.

Brauchst du zwingend eine geschlossene Variante des Kopfhörers?


----------



## Badkapp62 (14. Dezember 2017)

Nicht Zwingend aber wäre deutlich vorteilhafter da ich mit meinen Bruder zusammen in einen Zimmer bei unseren Eltern wohnen

Mir ist schon klar das das MMX 300 sehr überteuert ist aber ich möchte ein Headset womit man auch sehr gute Klangqualität für Musik hat, bis jetzt hatten alle meine Headsets in sachen Klangqualität bei Musik ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten.
Da Beyerdynamic für sehr gute Klangqualität bekannt ist und das MMX 300 quasi beides in einen wäre wäre mir der Kaufpreis sein geld wert.


----------



## Berky (15. Dezember 2017)

[GUIDE] Sonic Differences Between DT770-DT990 Models & More | Head-Fi.org

Die 600 Ohm Variante wird vielleicht aufm Handy gerade noch auf akzeptable mittlere Lautstärke ausreichen. Willst du die mmx für unterwegs mit nehmen...Kopfhörer mit Mic dran...?


----------



## Badkapp62 (15. Dezember 2017)

Nein nur für Zuhause, ich Zocke sehr viel mit Freunden in TS und höre gelegentlich auch viel Musik nebenbei. Von daher wäre so eine zwei in eins lösung Perfekt. Ich kenne mich leider nicht allzu gut mit Kopfhörern aus aber nach einigen recherchen liegt mir das MMX 300 doch sehr am Herzen. Ich bin jedoch gerne offen für alternativen

Für das MMX 300 gibt es leider nur 32 ohm und 600 ohm daher werde ich mich falls es dieses Headset wird wohl für die 32 Ohm variante entscheiden müssen.

würden 250 ohm noch am handy funktionieren?


----------



## Berky (15. Dezember 2017)

Willst du unbedingt portable mit einer MMX angeschlossen am Handy zu Hause rumlaufen oder nur am PC Tisch Musik hören?

Was ist mit der Soundkarte, hast du eine, wenn ja welche oder gibt es noch ein Rest Budget, wenn ja wie viel?


----------



## Badkapp62 (15. Dezember 2017)

Nur am PC Tisch und gelegentlich im Bett am Handy,

Ich habe in meien PC eine Asus Xonar DSX 7.1 

Mein budget dafür ist maximal um die 300€


----------



## Berky (15. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht hilft dir das um weiter zu kommen: Mit den AKG`s die ich hier habe mit ihren 62 Ohm, die aber mindestens genauso wenn nicht minder schwer anzutreiben sind wie die Beyer 600 Ohm (nicht die Teslas, die sind wiederrum leichter anzutreiben), hab ich mit meiner Sony Xperia Compact Z5 bei voller Lautstärke genug Volumen. Die Lautstärke ist vom Volumen her etwa so laut wie lautes Unterhalten. Die DSX wird auch locker ausreichen behaupte ich mal, Später kannst du immer noch aufrüsten, ein Externer KHV/DAC, dein Handy auch daran anschliessen und so Musik (noch besser) hören, etwas, nicht viel besser aber immerhin. Ich halte mich zurück mit Lobeshymnen was Soundkarten Wechsel betrifft, man hört Unterschiede keine Frage, aber es ist nicht so als halte man völlig anderen Kopfhörer in den Händen. Es macht aus einem Golf kein Aston Martin, es ist wie Chiptuning mit ein paar PS mehr.


In einem anderen Forum hab ich gerade gelesen, jemand mit einer DT 880 600Ohm sie an eine Asus Xonar DG (ohne KHV) angeschlossen hatte. Die Lautstärke beschreibt er: ab 60% schmerzhaft, 70-80% unerträglich. Von daher bräuchtest du mit der DSX was Lautstärke betrifft keine Sorgen machen. Die Frage ist wird es für dich am Handy auch laut genug sein. 
Im Bett höre ich auch gerne Musik mit In Ears, manchmal schlafe ich auch ein und wache erst am Morgen wieder auf, ohne das es mich gestört hat.


----------



## Adamska26 (4. Januar 2019)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> für die 600 Ohm braucht man viel mehr Power. Klanglich hört man das nur mit einem sehr gutem DAC. Folglich bleibt dir eh nur die 32 Ohm Variante. Die Funktioniert dann an der Xonar und dem S7



Hey, ich habe auch vor eines von den zwei Varianten zu kaufen. Als Equipment habe ich die Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z und Mainboard: Asus Deluxe.

 Bekomme ich die volle Power von 600ohm mit dieser Karte?


----------



## JackA (4. Januar 2019)

wie schon im Thread gesagt, das MMX300 ist überteuert, willst du das wirklich?


----------



## kasiii (4. Januar 2019)

Wer das Geld hat und sich jedesmal freut, wenn er sein MMX 300 aufsetzt, soll das MMX 300 kaufen, keine Frage.
Alle die nicht wissen, welche Version (32 vs. 600 Ohm) sie nehmen sollen, sollten sich immer für die 32 Ohm Version entscheiden. Jemand der Geld für das Equipment ausgibt, um 600 Ohm Höhrer befeuern zu können, weis das und muss daher auch nicht nachfragen, welche Version er kaufen soll.

Mid-Budget Alternative ca. 120€:
DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm
Lavalier Mic


Low-Budget Alternative ca. 65€
Takstar Pro 82
Boom Mic

Bei keiner der genannten Alternativen wird der Sound schlechter! Die Mic-Qualität ist bei beiden Alternativen absolut ausreichend für Voice-Chat. Wie die Mics im Vergleich zum MMX 300 klingen, kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## Tsch4rly (13. Dezember 2021)

Tach zusammen, 
ich möchte das hier auch nochmal kurz aufwärmen weil ich’s leider nicht gefunden habe.

Ich bin auch vor der Entscheidung einen Kopfhörer entweder mit 32 oder 600 Ohm zu kaufen.
Jetzt kam mir dazu noch folgende Frage auf: Sind Störgeräusche für einen Kopfhörer mit höherer Impedanz ein kleineres Problem oder spielt die Impedanz da keine Rolle? Mit Störgeräusche meine ich Dinge die von einer Interessen Soundkarte kommen können, also die EMV Geschichten.

Vielen dank euch schon mal.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. Dezember 2021)

Darauf hat die Impedanz keinerlei Auswirkung.


----------



## MrPe (16. Dezember 2021)

Wenn hier geschrieben wird, dass Du ordentlich Wumms bzw. Power brauchst, dann wollen wir Dir sagen, dass Du einen vernünftigen Kopfhörerverstärker brauchst. Ein guter DAC allein wird Dir bei 600 Ohm nicht viel nützen, wenngleich er maßgeblich für die Klangqualität verantwortlich ist. Es werden teilweise recht brauchbare DACs in guten Mainboards verbaut, die jedoch nur ne mittelmäßige Verstärkung aufweisen. Hier wärst Du mit der 32 Ohm-Variante gut bedient. 80 Ohm gibt es beim MMX300 nicht.
Ich selbst hatte mir den MMX300 in 32 Ohm und den 770Pro in 250 Ohm bestellt. Bleiben durfte der 770Pro. Weil er mir gerade für Musik deutlich besser gefiel. Und genutzt hatte ich den SoundBlasterX AE-5 mit ner recht ordentlichen Verstärkerabteilung. Dieser wurde nun zum AE-7 aufgerüstet...
Vielleicht probierst Du einfach mal die Kombi aus 770Pro 250 Ohm für Musik und den MMX100 fürs Spielen. Kostet in Summe soviel wie der MMX300, bist aber - wie mit Sommer- und Winterreifen - für jeden Bereich recht gut gewappnet (Musik / Spiele)... Letztlich ist es ne Frage des Geschmacks oder besser: des Gehörs...
Bedenken solltest Du auch, dass es die 600 Ohm-Variante des MMX300 meines Wissens nach nur in der Manufakturversion gibt. Da hättest Du allerdings - mit Ausnahme des Defektfalles - kein Umtauschrecht, da er speziell für Dich angefertigt wird. Lies dazu genau auf der Homepage von beyerdynamic nach!!!


----------



## Tsch4rly (4. Januar 2022)

Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort.
Mir ist bewusst das es hier kein Umtauschrecht gibt, ich hatte aber eine Zeitlang schon ein MMX300 daher weiß ich eigentlich worauf ich mich einlasse. 
Als Soundkarte verwende ich auch einen SoundBlaster AE-5, allerdings in der Plus Version. Einstellen liese sich hier eine Impedanz von 600 Ohm. 
Wie gesagt, die ursprüngliche Frage zielte eben darauf ab ob eben einw höhere Impedanz "nur" besser klingt oder noch mehr Vorteile bietet (besserer EMV Widerstand zum Beispiel). 
Ich bin gerade noch etwas hin und her gerissen was es denn werden soll, flexibler ist mal zweifelsohne wohl mit der 32 Ohm Variante.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Januar 2022)

die Störgeräusche kriegst du mit einer externen Soundkarte weg, zu viele Magnetfelder im Gehäuse. Vor allem bei starken Grafikkarten.
Da wird es aber, mWn, schwer mit 600 Ohm.

Edit: vermutlich meintest du das mit "interessen Soundkarte" und bist dir dessen Bewusst


----------



## Tech_13 (6. Januar 2022)

Also den besten Versuch die Impedanz zu erklären den ich machen kann wäre:
Höhere Impedanz = Bessere Präzision des Treibers

Also wenn ein Ton generiert wird vibiriert die Membran, bei hochomigen KP schnellt die quasi schneller/steifer zurück.
Dies hat z.b. präziesere Bäse als Folge. Ein tiefer Bass wird eher als ein klares "Bump" und nicht als "wubelwumb" wahrgenommen.  Dieses Beispiel hinkt etwas, aber so kann man es sich vorstellen.
Das muss aber nicht sein, siehe Meze Empyrean (ok sind teure Planars ist unfair).

Die 32Ohm Vasriante ist deutlich flexibler, würde ich wenn es ein MMX300 sein soll auch empfehlen.

Wenn man Löten kann/will würde ich einen DT770 (32/80 Ohm) nehmen eine 3,5 Klinke einlöten und ein 4pin Klinkenleitung mit Mikrofon einem MMX300 vorziehen.

Beim mir sieht das ganze atm SO aus, das Mic ist da völlig i.O (Mic von einem Sony  MDR-XB910 geklaut)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2022)

Tech_13 schrieb:


> Höhere Impedanz = Bessere Präzision des Treibers


Nö


----------



## Tech_13 (7. Januar 2022)

DuckDuckStop schrieb:


> Nö


Im Bezug auf die Reproduktion des Basses aber schon? Belehrungen nehme ich gerne entgegen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2022)

Von der Impedanz lässt sich weder der Klang noch sonst irgendwas ableiten, nicht mal wie schwierig es ist den Kopfhörer anzutreiben.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Januar 2022)

beim Vergleich desselben Kopfhörers in verschiedenen Ohm-Stärken halt schon


----------



## DuckDuckStop (7. Januar 2022)

Diese unart gab es zum Glück ausschließlich bei Beyerdynamics Budget Reihe.


----------



## JackA (8. Januar 2022)

Wenn der Großteil der Speerspitze der Kopfhörer in der Impedanz eher Niederohmig ist, wie lässt sich das noch mit der Präzision begründen (Planar mal ausgenommen, denn da schwingt keine Membrane)?
Aber ich wiederhole mich hier im Thread...
Beispiel:
https://www.thomann.de/de/akg_k_812.htm

Und wenn ein 600 Ohm Kopfhörer weniger wummernde Bässe wieder gibt, als ein 32 Ohm Kopfhörer, wie kann man sich sicher sein, dass nicht der Verstärker daran schuld ist? denn z.B. eine zu hohe Ausgangsimpedanz des Verstärkers verursacht genau so ein Verhalten.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Januar 2022)

DuckDuckStop schrieb:


> Diese unart gab es zum Glück ausschließlich bei Beyerdynamics Budget Reihe.


darum geht es hier ja. ich habe schon lange den  dt990 mit 600ohm und das klingt alles andere als nach budget, bin immer noch mehr als zufrieden, feinste Auflösung, göttlicher Bass.
Weiß jemand ob in den Headsets dieselben Treiber/Spulen verbaut werden?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (8. Januar 2022)

Ja man bekommt bei Kopfhörern relativ früh viel für wenig Geld, bleibt aber trotzdem Budgetklasse.

Treiber dürfte bei allen DT XX0 Modellen identisch sein.


----------



## Flecktarntiger (8. Januar 2022)

So liebe Leute,
da ich mich gerade selbst mit dem Thema MMX300 und 32vs600Ω _rumschlage_, möchte ich mich gerne in diesem Thread anhängen:
Ich möchte meine Sennheiser PC350SE (150Ω) ersetzen, alleine zum Spielen am PC.
Mein Mainboard MSI Z270 Gaming pro carbon (MS-7A63) unterstützt laut Link "Studioqualität mit Audio Boost 4" und 600 Ω.
Aktuell zeigt der Realtek Audio Manager bei den Sennheiser ein Headphone Impendance Sensing von ~250Ω an.

tl;dr: Ist ein Betreiben der 600Ω-Variante der MMX300 problemlos ohne weitere Soundkarte möglich und ist ein besseres Ortungserleben im Vergleich zur 32Ω-Variante (bzw denn Sennheiser) zu erwarten?

herzlichen Dank!


----------



## JackA (10. Januar 2022)

Flecktarntiger schrieb:


> tl;dr: Ist ein Betreiben der 600Ω-Variante der MMX300 problemlos ohne weitere Soundkarte möglich und ist ein besseres Ortungserleben im Vergleich zur 32Ω-Variante (bzw denn Sennheiser) zu erwarten?


Betreiben geht mit Sicherheit, ob es laut genug geht, musst du selbst ausprobieren.
Und die Impedanz sagt überhaupt nichts über das Ortungsmöglichkeiten des Kopfhörers aus.


----------



## Flecktarntiger (12. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung.
Also ist auch eine Aussage wie -Mit dem MMX 300 in der 2. Generation bei 32 Ohm hören wir bei Battlefield wie der Gegner spawnt, mit der 600 Ohm Version hören wir nun, wie der Gegner sich die Schuhe bindet bevor er spawnt- eher nicht für voll zu nehmen?!


----------



## DuckDuckStop (12. Januar 2022)

Ist völliger Unsinn. 

Wenn du reviews online liest, solltest du um Seiten, deren einziges Ziel es ist durch reflinks Einnahmen zu generieren, einen großen Bogen machen.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2022)

also mit dem 600 Ohm hörst du tatsächlich wie sich der Gegner die Schuhe zubindet, bevor er spawnt. Den habe ich ja auf dem Kopf und seit Jahren in Gebrauch. Sehr feine, detaillierte Auflösung.


----------



## Flecktarntiger (13. Januar 2022)

DuckDuckStop schrieb:


> Ist völliger Unsinn.


Danke dir.




MfDoom schrieb:


> also mit dem 600 Ohm hörst du tatsächlich wie sich der Gegner die Schuhe zubindet, bevor er spawnt. Den habe ich ja auf dem Kopf und seit Jahren in Gebrauch. Sehr feine, detaillierte Auflösung.


Würdest du denn das Schuhebinden mit der 32er Version vermutlich auch hören?

Aber ich glaube die Entscheidung ist klar. Nachdem selbst der Support-Mitarbeiter meines Mainboards die Ohm-Kompatiblität nur von der Website abgelesen hat (und zunächst falsch), bin ich wohl mit 32 auf der sicheren Seite und die paar Schnürsenkelgeräusche weniger werde ich wohl aushalten. Danke euch.


----------



## JackA (14. Januar 2022)

Ist das jetzt Sarkasmus oder was ist das überhaupt für eine Aussage: "man kann hören, dass sich der Gegner die Schnürsenkel bindet", wenn so ein Vorgang Ingame nicht mal statt findet. D.h. es sind nur Vermutungen und somit absolut nichtssagend.

Haupt-Kritikpunkte für eine gute Ortung sind:
1. Die Sound-Engine vom Game (wenn die Mist ist, dann hilft dir der beste Kopfhörer nichts). Die sagt deinem System, ab wann, aus welcher Richtung und in welcher Intensität der Sound wieder gegeben wird.
2. Die Lautstärke. Wenn du zu leise hörst, weil es angenehmer ist, dann hast du auch eine schlechte Ortung von weiter entfernten Objekten. Generell musst du die Lautstärke so hoch drehen, dass eigene Schüsse schon fast schmerzhaft laut sind.
3. Der Frequenzgang und das Impulsverhalten des Kopfhörers. Wenn du z.B. einen extremen Basshead-Kopfhörer hast (Beispiel Razer Kraken Serie), dann hast du so viel Bass, dass du kaum noch Mitten wahr nimmst und somit auch kaum noch eine Ortung von Schritten statt finden kann. Der DT 770, auf dem der MMX300 basiert, macht das schon sehr gut und ist im Bass nicht zu stark angehoben und liefert so ziemlich jede Frequenz gut wahrnehmbar ins Ohr (mit ordentlichem Beyer Hochtonpeak, was aber für die Ortung jetzt kein Negativpunkt ist).
Und egal ob 32 oder 600 Ohm, der Frequenzgang und das Impulsverhalten unterscheidet sich nicht gravierend und somit sind diese Aussagen mit den Schnürsenkeln völlig daneben.


----------



## Flecktarntiger (14. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Einordnung!
Laut der Beyerdynamic-Website sollen höhere Impedanzen die Mitten und Hochtöne etwas mehr betonen aber man möchte natürlich auch nicht bei nach Schuss einen Tinnitus... Ich mag aber grundsätzlich die hohen Frequenzen.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Januar 2022)

Natürlich ist das eine Übertreibung, kein Sarkasmus. Es soll einfach verdeutlichen wie gut die Kopfhörer für diesen Zweck sind. Deshalb ist diese Aussage nicht völlig daneben. Sarkasmus wäre ja eine Verhöhnung oder beißender Spott, kannst du das hier irgendwo erkennen?
Ob das bei 32 Ohm anders ist kann ich nicht sagen, mangels Erfahrung und diese scheint niemand hier zu haben.
Die Soundkarte spielt beid er Sache natürlich auch noch eine Rolle


----------



## JackA (17. Januar 2022)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ob das bei 32 Ohm anders ist kann ich nicht sagen, mangels Erfahrung und diese scheint niemand hier zu haben.


ich habe die Erfahrung, weil ich neugierig bin und viele falschen Stammtischparolen durch die Foren schweben, auf die ich selbst schon reingefallen bin.


----------

